# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Avicultura  PRECIO DE GALPON GALLINA ENGORDE

## odam

Estimados señores. 
Agradeceré me puedan informar un aproximado del costo de construcción de galpón de gallinas de engorde por medidas, tecnologia media, graciasTemas similares: Importamos Gallina, Pollos - Buscamos distribuidores en todo el pais engorde de plátanos tipo inguiri VENTA DE ENGORDE VACUNO Mi gallina desconocida. Que tipo de gallina es? Raza? Edad? Venta Establo para Engorde

----------

